# Hello All!



## HansH (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everyone!

My name is Hans Hinrichsen -- I just recently started as a phone support tech for ETC. Starksk pointed me towards Control Booth, and I'm glad to be on the site!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better, and very likely talking with some of you over the phone at some point. 

Hans


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome, Hans. Nice to hear that Control Booth is required reading for all ETC Tech Support personnel. 

Let us know if you need any tips, provided you are the one drafted to run the follow at next year's company picnic.



KevBot said:


> I had the pleasure of operating this fine piece of equipment in the summer of 2006. (Seriously.)
> 
> The Strong Trouper comes out of storage once a year at the ETC summer picnic. It takes a forklift from the factory to get it onto scaffolding. After a quick lesson from Fred, a new employee gets trial-by-fire to keep the show running. I still don't know where he gets the rods from. Maybe there's a pallet of carbon next to the pallet of floppy disks in the warehouse...



Will you be at LDI next week? Or like starksk and Cinderella, forced to stay behind to answer the phones?


----------



## starksk (Oct 12, 2010)

HansH said:


> ...Starksk pointed me towards Control Booth...


 
Ooh Ooh, do I get a referral bonus?


derekleffew said:


> ...
> 
> ...


A fair amount of tech support is actually pictured in that shot including me. Bonus points if you can pick us out.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 12, 2010)

starksk said:


> ...A fair amount of tech support is actually pictured in that shot including me. Bonus points if you can pick us out.




How'd I do?

I didn't know they ever let you out in public, let alone took your pictures. I've even heard rumors that you're all in India, or are actually 'bots (KevBot, KirkBot, HansBot, SteveTerryBot, etc.).


----------



## starksk (Oct 12, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> View attachment 3791
> 
> How'd I do?



Really close...


derekleffew said:


> I didn't know they ever let you out in public, let alone took your pictures. I've even heard rumors that you're all in India, or are actually 'bots (KevBot, KirkBot, HansBot, SteveTerryBot, etc.).



I thought we had discussed that information was covered by the NDA Derek....​


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry to derail this even more but you mean your forcing that poor genie lift to pick up that strong trouper? you guys are mean.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 12, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> Sorry to derail this even more but you mean your forcing that poor genie lift to pick up that strong trouper? ...


First, it's a SkyJack, not a Genie. Second, from Product List - SJ 7127 :

> With a working height of 33’ and a capacity of 1,500 lbs,


 Third, a carbon-arc Super Trouper weighs approx. 300-400 lbs., so plenty of capacity left over for even the heftiest of operators.

Aren't you glad you joined us, HansH?


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 12, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> First, it's a SkyJack, not a Genie. Second, from Product List - SJ 7127 :
> Third, a carbon-arc Super Trouper weighs approx. 300-400 lbs., so plenty of capacity left over for even the heftiest of operators.
> 
> Aren't you glad you joined us, HansH?


 

okay thanks for the clarification, and the awesome knowledge.


----------



## HansH (Oct 12, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> First, it's a SkyJack, not a Genie. Second, from Product List - SJ 7127 :
> Third, a carbon-arc Super Trouper weighs approx. 300-400 lbs., so plenty of capacity left over for even the heftiest of operators.
> 
> Aren't you glad you joined us, HansH?


 
I think I can easily avoid pushing the genie to capacity (as long as I avoid dragging around a 1/2-ton of tools on the genie lift. That'll be tough). Also, I've never run a carbon arc, so that looks like it's going to be the adventure of all time when that comes around. It's great to be here though! Already having fun reading through the forums.


> Will you be at LDI next week? Or like starksk and Cinderella, forced to stay behind to answer the phones?



I'll be in WI continuing my training for the next few weeks. At this point, I am just a mere Padawan.


----------

